# Signatures by Tkae



## Tkae

Ok, so after the tragic death of my desktop, I finally installed Gimp on my laptop.

I lost all of my brushes and fun renders, but I can get more. It will just take time to rebuild my collections.

But they were outdated anyways.

Anyways, here are some signatures I've done, feel free to throw me a request if you like my style :happy:


----------



## PeacePassion

wow, these are beautiful. want to do one for me?


----------



## Lucretius

Good work, Tkae. Sig-making is fun, eh? How'd you get started? :happy:


----------



## Evolution

I remember the good ol' days of making signatures  back when I had some element of creativity left in me. Now I just edit photos...


----------



## Stoic

I'm a big fan of the Naruto ones. Even though I haven't watched it in about a year


----------



## vanWinchester

Tkae said:


> Anyways, here are some signatures I've done, feel free to throw me a request if you like my style :happy:


Yai! More graphic-people. You kick ass Tkae! =D 
I see you like to work a lot with Anime and high Saturation. Awesome. It's also cool that you don't overload your sigs so much. I have seen horrible works from some people, who would put like 289733 images on one sig. Ugh. Sometimes too much IS too much. 
Anyways, great works. Looking forward to see more. =)


----------



## Lady K

oooh, pick me, pick me!

I hereby give you free reign to design anything you like for me!


----------



## Tkae

Thanks everyone lol

It means a lot :laughing:



vanWinchester said:


> Yai! More graphic-people. You kick ass Tkae! =D
> I see you like to work a lot with Anime and high Saturation. Awesome. It's also cool that you don't overload your sigs so much. I have seen horrible works from some people, who would put like 289733 images on one sig. Ugh. Sometimes too much IS too much.
> Anyways, great works. Looking forward to see more. =)


Thanks lol

Yeah, I'm a HUGE fan of using too much saturation and cranking up the contrast. I also like blurring a lot.

I know what you mean, I've seen some where I just felt like it got lost in all of the clutter.

I mean, don't get me wrong -- I use a ton of layers. I'll put in random images, but then what I do is I blur it beyond recognition, up the the contrast, then lower the opacity to 10% or something.

And I never add something that overtakes the main feature of the image. That's _always_ been my cardinal rule. I'll throw stuff on top of it to give it an effect, but never on accident.



Azrael said:


> Good work, Tkae. Sig-making is fun, eh? How'd you get started? :happy:


Gah... lol

I got started 7 years ago, when I was playing a game called The Sims Online. I still have some of the originals made for me by the friend that taught me how, though I really veered off and did my own thing. I originally started on Microsoft Photo Editor, then moved on to Paint Shop Pro. Eventually I found Gimp, and it's been my favorite. I've tried Photoshop, but I just don't like it. I'm more familiar with Gimp. Ever since then I've just piddled around with it, but my style's evolved a lot over the years. 

But yeah, I love it. My laptop, in all honesty, can't handle making signatures, But I REALLY wanted to make one all of a sudden, so I'm trying to download everything without absolutely frying my computer :tongue:

But yeah, I can do one for both of you (Peace and Lady K)

I can start working on them later today. I have a book to read by 2 (wooh for impossible quizzes that kill my grade roud, and I might mess around with a few ideas before then, but by tomorrow I should definitely be able to have something decent for you guys :laughing:


----------



## Stripe

Wow, the Majora's mask one is fucking brilliant. :crazy:

I'm interested to see what you come up with for other forum members.


----------



## PeacePassion

yay thanks! and take your time of course, let the inspiration move you


----------



## Soma

Wow! I haven't seen anything sig related in so long. I love sigging, it made learning how to use photoshop fun :laughing: The ones you've created are wonderful I really like the beck one.


----------



## vanWinchester

Tkae said:


> I mean, don't get me wrong -- I use a ton of layers. I'll put in random images, but then what I do is I blur it beyond recognition, up the the contrast, then lower the opacity to 10% or something.
> 
> And I never add something that overtakes the main feature of the image. That's _always_ been my cardinal rule. I'll throw stuff on top of it to give it an effect, but never on accident.


Gosh I love you. Seriously. Glad to see there is more graphic artists out there who still know when it is enough. I started to feel lonely over here. :tongue: 
We should exchange some stuff sometime. I have a few things too. Sigs, avas and stuffens. Love to do those. Oh, and I so wanna see more of your works, so post away! =D


----------



## Lady K

vanWinchester said:


> Gosh I love you. Seriously.


Back off Winch! I've claimed Tkae already!


----------



## vanWinchester

Lady K said:


> Back off Winch! I've claimed Tkae already!


Tsk, MAKE ME! :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian

*Comes up behind Winch and claims her by wrapping my arms around her*:tongue:


----------



## Fukyo

Nice sigs...

[GIMPHATERANT]but why Gimp dear god...WHY?!

I can't stand working in Gimp,the controls are so rough and retarded,it's like using a blunt axe in comparison to a sharp scalpel (Photoshop ).

Seriously,I'm going to hunt down the guy who wrote that program and kill him one day. XD

Photoshop kicks ass all the way.[/GIMPHATERANT]


----------



## Tkae

Mmm...

Idk. I tried to give it a graffiti feel, but I think I made it too boring while at the same time too busy.

I meant to throw in some kind of graffiti flower or heart or something, but I just didn't have room.

Btw, I make them all 400 in width so they stack nicely with the mypersonality links.

Anyways, I can remake it if you don't like it. Or if you want anything changed.


----------



## PeacePassion

Thanks Tkae I love it!


----------



## Stripe

Needs moar signatures imo.


----------



## Tkae

Owww...

I _almost_ gave up on this tonight, then finally got that image to work the way I wanted it to.

Gah... that was a rough one 

Hope you like it lol


----------



## mcgooglian

One for me please.:happy:


----------



## PeacePassion

That one's gorgeous Tkae! You're really talented!


----------



## Stripe

Knowing LK, I'll speak for her and say that I'm sure she'll love it. 

I myself think it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Lady K

Wow. Just wow. I absolutely _love_ it. Thank you so much 

..is it too much to ask for a matching avatar? :blushed:


----------



## Tkae

I can play around with the mask like I did the flower if you want.

But I made you three to pick from, because I wasn't sure which you thought would go better with the signature.


----------



## Lady K

Hmm. I actually think the flower would be the best, having the mask in both seems like too much, imo.


----------



## Tkae

Thanks for the compliments everyone!

Ok, so I have mcgooglian down next, did I overlook anyone?

I'm pretty much going by the order they're requested in, so I'd hate to skip anyone :mellow:


----------



## Singularity

Very nice work. I like the Gaara ones, especially.


----------



## Tkae

I haven't forgotten about you Googles :tongue:

Just trying to juggle sleep and school, but I'm working on it when I have the time and energy.


----------



## SeekJess

Isn't gimp free? I don't think I could use it.. I adore adobe too much.


----------



## de l'eau salée

I wouldn't mind you making me one roud:. Do you need any ideas to start with or no?


----------



## Ćerulean

I'm interested in seeing what signature comes about for me. Let's see it.


----------



## Tkae

I can probably start working on them again on Monday, once I finish all of these many papers.

Ugh 

Right now the list is

McGoo-Goo (In Progress)
de l'eau salee
Drake
Res

Again, once I get these done I'll be home free to work on them without any distractions.

Without that ominous cloud hanging over my head...


----------



## Lady K

Just want to point out that he isn't even working on his papers, he's watching Cops.


----------



## Tkae

Lady K said:


> Just want to point out that he isn't even working on his papers, he's watching Cops.


Tattle tale!


----------



## Lady K

You loved it.


----------



## Tkae

Ok, well, this signature caused me severe pain. For many reasons.

I had no idea what to do. The background was my first run through, then I scrapped it and did something with UFC, but then I dug this background out and stared at it for a few hours (I'm summarizing 4 days worth of time).

Then I had an idea! 

Enter second reason it was so painful -- vanWinchester's face.

I know, it sounds mean. But seriously. As easy as she is on the eyes, it's incredibly awkward staring at a very large, pixelated head of a friend on my computer screen. Makes me feel creepy. And knowing I'm doing this for her boyfriend? Yeah, didn't help at all. 

Though it made it easier when I found out it was McWinch day, so:

Congratulations! Consider this my present :happy:

But anyways. So after I picked the right picture (again, many heads, many awkward feelings while zoomed in at 800x and having large eyes staring me down), I prettied it up with the effect on the name and stars and shit.

Anyways, hope you like it!










I might redo this tomorrow, because I stayed up too late and did this while working through the fog of sedative-hypnotics and other fun insomnia drugs. 

But, for tonight, for right now -- I'm going to sleep :tongue:

Happy McWinch Day!


----------



## StephAnne04

I have used photoshop for sooo long and I loved it. But my computer recently crashed and I don't have a copy of it anymore, so I have to use GIMP. I still haven't gotten used to it though. How do you like it?


----------



## Tkae

StephAnne04 said:


> I have used photoshop for sooo long and I loved it. But my computer recently crashed and I don't have a copy of it anymore, so I have to use GIMP. I still haven't gotten used to it though. How do you like it?


I LOVE Gimp! I'm not a graphic design person, so Photoshop confuses the hell out of me. Gimp is easy to use compared to it!


----------



## Tkae

Sorry it took so long, I got sapped of my inspiration.










I meant to make it more nature oriented, but then I was playing around with this one and I just got a feeling from it. So I ran with it.

Hope you like it :happy:


----------



## Happy

These look amazing tkae!


----------



## Tkae

Happy said:


> These look amazing tkae!


Thanks, glad you like them :blushed:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Tkae said:


> Sorry it took so long, I got sapped of my inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to make it more nature oriented, but then I was playing around with this one and I just got a feeling from it. So I ran with it.
> 
> Hope you like it :happy:


That's so great, I really love it! Thanks so much! :3


----------



## LeafStew

Wow Good job Tkae!


----------



## Tkae

Mestarious said:


> Wow Good job Tkae!


Thanks :happy:

Uhhh...

Drake
Res
Stripe

Am I forgetting anyone?

I plan on having all three done by tonight.
Because if I don't, I won't get them done at all for another week or so lol
But I've slept all day, and I'm feeling creative. So...


----------



## Rourk

Evolution said:


> I remember the good ol' days of making signatures  back when I had some element of creativity left in me. Now I just edit photos...



Why? do you let some 4 letter code prevent you from being?


----------



## Tkae




----------



## Aerorobyn

Tkae said:


> Am I forgetting anyone?



Me!! roud:You did such an amazing job on those!


----------



## mrmatt

your work is distinctive. everytime you make a new one and i see it i can tell you made it. probably that glow you use for the text or something. or what you choose as the focal point, who knows


----------



## Tkae

mrmatt said:


> your work is distinctive. everytime you make a new one and i see it i can tell you made it. probably that glow you use for the text or something. or what you choose as the focal point, who knows


Thanks lol

Yeah, I have a horrible habit about glowing the text :tongue:


----------



## mrmatt

I do different things for text, but everything ive made for PC related stuff is glowing. when I get the chance to share some work My various styles will be seen 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PeacePassion

Tkae said:


>


That's perfect for Res, IMO!!! I like the green magic there, like he could shoot it out his finger at any moment


----------



## Ćerulean

Looks nice. Thanks for taking the time to make it.

What does that sig mean to you? I know I-N-F-J is its starting ground, but I'd appreciate if you went into detail about what the colors, shapes, and guy in the picture are symbolic of. Or really your general opinion about its worth.


----------



## Tkae

Res said:


> Looks nice. Thanks for taking the time to make it.
> 
> What does that sig mean to you? I know I-N-F-J is its starting ground, but I'd appreciate if you went into detail about what the colors, shapes, and guy in the picture are symbolic of. Or really your general opinion about its worth.


I actually made that a few hours before you got back to me with what you wanted lol :tongue:

I based it more around what I thought you might like than INFJs in general, I can make you another one if you're curious though roud:

It'll have to go back on my arbitrary list though. I call it, "The List of Procrastination".

Since, sadly, it's more the list that gives the order in which I procrastinate than the order in which I get things accomplished.

That reminds me, I need to figure out where the list stands...


----------



## ChaosRegins

*Groovy graphics. I like the colors you used they match the characters.*


----------



## Ćerulean

Sure, I'm curious, let's see it.


----------



## Drake

Tkae said:


>


This rocks, Thank you


----------



## StephAnne04

I would love one  Yours are alot better than mine... lol


----------



## Lady K

I'm so proud that this thread is still going, even without me kicking tkae off the couch and away from his tv! <3


----------



## Slider

Those are very good. Could someone make me one from Berserk? Thanks.


----------



## Lady K

Dear Tkae, 

Since you're in such a christmas-y mood, why don't you make me a christmas signature!?


----------



## Ben

Those are awesome signatures.
Can I have something Hell-themed? (To fit with my avi, of course.) :tongue:


----------

